# Nocturnal hogs?  I am stumped.



## mattb78 (Feb 16, 2012)

We hunt a small 40 acre grove.  We can only get pictures of the hogs at night.  We have tried no feeder, a feeder timed to go off early morning, late evening, a feeder that only goes off at noon.  Burying corn in the ground with a post hole digger.  Grape soda, cocoa, anything we can, and those hogs only come out a night.  10 pm between 4 am.  15 or more at a time sometimes.

There a 2000 acre swamp preserve and that is where they hang out during the day.  That land is off limits.

Any suggestions on how to get these pigs to come out during the day?


----------



## jonjon528 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm struggling with a similar issue on the property I hunt as well... Next experiment will be with sour corn.  Basically I'm gonna let the corn sit in a five gallon bucket soaked in beer and water for as long as it takes to smell really bad and give it a try in a hole.  If that doesn't work, I'm justing going to suck it up and get out there at night.


----------



## countryguy1982 (Feb 16, 2012)

ALOT of hogs tend to stay nocturnal. One track of property i hunt is roughly 400 acres and we have 11 feeders running on it at all times all across the property.  all of them feed twice a day.  Very rarely will you catch a hog on it before dark. They always come in late evening . Never catch any in the morning.  One of my buddies , runs an outfit in TX for hog hunting and has 58 stands with feeders going year round. When i go out there to hunt, its always evening hunts. Very rarely will he have any hogs comming to stands in the morning.  I've tried it all to get them to come in during the day just like everyone else. Just don't do it.  only hogs I've ever killed during the day , is cause i stumbled up on them, walking , scouting etc. Even on some of our management areas where baiting isn't allowed. Find a  hot wallow that they are hitting on a regular basis  next to a food source,  Stick up cameras and they were hitting it at night. I think they must of evolved from ground moles, burry under the ground during the day and come out at night  lol


----------



## weekender (Feb 16, 2012)

If everytime you went to lunch somebody shot one of your buddies and shot at you, but when you went to the late night drive through you were welcomed with open arms and given free desert, how long would it take you to change your schedule?


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 17, 2012)

We have the same situation here.  Part of the problem here is all the wheatfields, the hogs can eat pretty much undisturbed all night long.

i've had some luck with shutting a feeder down for a few eeeks and then setting it to feed about one-half hour before sunset.  We recently did that at place in the woods.  Some hogs are now coming in much earlier; sometimes not long after sunset.  

Never had much luck killing hogs at feeders in the morning.  i set the feeder to run 8-10 seconds about 30 minutes before sunset.  That way the birds and turkeys do not get much of the food.  Sometimes the nocturnal hogs learn the early hog gets the food and they come in earlier:  Then it's hog killin time.


----------



## supernube (Feb 17, 2012)

Just hunt them at night.  A few solar lights on your feeder and a red dot sight = fresh BBQ.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 17, 2012)

> Just hunt them at night. A few solar lights on your feeder and a red dot sight = fresh BBQ.



Yep, that works well.  When the weather gets warmer i'll park the pickup 30-40 yards from the feeder and sit in the bed in a lawn chair until the motion detector light comes on.


----------



## supernube (Feb 17, 2012)

Use a crossbow and they'll keep coming back.  They seem to get a little aprehensive after a good rifle shooting.


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 18, 2012)

supernube said:


> Just hunt them at night.  A few solar lights on your feeder and a red dot sight = fresh BBQ.





Okie Hog said:


> Yep, that works well.  When the weather gets warmer i'll park the pickup 30-40 yards from the feeder and sit in the bed in a lawn chair until the motion detector light comes on.





supernube said:


> Use a crossbow and they'll keep coming back.  They seem to get a little aprehensive after a good rifle shooting.



 Great ideas. Maybe a bow? Big bore air rifle?

 Shooting at them with a rifle will drive them off most likely. 

Kill them and keep them coming back and maybe you can whittle them down. Should be fun!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 18, 2012)

weekender said:


> If everytime you went to lunch somebody shot one of your buddies and shot at you, but when you went to the late night drive through you were welcomed with open arms and given free desert, how long would it take you to change your schedule?



^^^^^^^^^^^this............you cant possibly be stumped.

You (& They) KNOW whats up

You CAN hunt them at night, so............I like the lawn chair in the back of the P'up idea


----------



## nockemstiff (Feb 18, 2012)

Take a look at the regs though - the way I read it, there are no longer light voltage restrictions but the light must be carried by you - and I understand this to mean no something placed and operated remotely.  Not that mr. green jeans would give much concern but if you decided to plink that racoon or rabbit too that could be a violation.  I am no expert but just check it out for yourself.

I am going pickup shopping soon!


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 18, 2012)

In three years of trail cams, I got my first mid-day pictures of hogs this past week.  I have no idea why.  

If I only hunted during the day, I would have killed zero hogs.  Night time is the best.  You just have to be willing to wait them out.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 18, 2012)

Dark till midnight seems the best time!


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, love those little white and black ones.  That's the whitest white I have ever seen on a hog.


----------



## bosullivan (Mar 4, 2012)

The only way they will visit your feeder during the day is if they are laying up close to it during daylight hours. Typically, you can catch a single hog or two sneaking in there during the day before the whole family shows up, trying to get their fill without the competition. If thats not the case, get a light and prepare for a night hunt.


----------

